# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  انتخابات الاردن 2010

## حسان القضاة

افضل موقع عن الانتخابات الاردنية 2010 هو انتخابات نيوز وكالة الانباء المختصة برصد الانتخابات الاردنية
انصحكم بزيارتة وهذا رابط الموقع
http://entkhabat-news.com/

----------

